# popcorn machine for the Vault



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">PFF?ers<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Is there anyone out there that would like to donate a popcorn machine to the Vault? Some of you know I have opened this place up as an Alcohol/Drug free Zone for the younger generation. It?s a place for them to go and ?Hang out? with their peer group. or anything else you may think they would like.....<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I would rather have them there, rather than running around in a car getting into mischief. They also seem to like the idea of having a place for themselves......<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anyway, we had a little party there for the regulars and I was asking ?What do they want to do there?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">They have some good ideas, like a weekly ?movie night? (Popcorn machine) there are 7 or 8 large screen TV?s in there, I am planning on connecting video games to one that is ?out of the way? and some other ideas.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o>This can (and is) a good thing, there was asmall "disagreement" in there the other night and after Igave the kids the "RIDE ACT", (the kind from an old Chief Petty Officer) they apologized and enjoyed the rest of the night. Can you believe they even went as far to take the time to write a apology letter to the vault and even sent it to us in the mail..... pretty cool I think.</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks for reading.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jim<o></o></o>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

me, chad, and richard can just get some hair dryers and pop em one kernel at a time


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*http://mobile.craigslist.org/bfs/1591905783.html*

*Hey Jim would this work ? Is this what you are looking for?*

*Send me a PM.*


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I can give you Zaxby's coupons for free food as door prizes of some sort if that would help. Can also provide some sandwiches and tea at or around cost if you think they would buy them. Would probably give you the tea, cups and ice. Let me know. SHB


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-ANTIQUE-STYLE-POPCORN-POPPER-MACHINE-CART-8-OUNCE_W0QQitemZ170443827798QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27af3e6a56

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-OZ-BLACK-THEATER-STYLE-POPCORN-POPPER-MACHINE-CART_W0QQitemZ200437563029QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab027e95

*Hey Jim, check these out on Ebay, and they are new!!!*


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

are you still in need of a popcorn maker....there is one close to me on craigs list....not sure how much it would be for shipping or when i might be coming down next.:banghead

http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/1629423110.html

if your interested I'm sure we can work something out


----------

